

11 Companies launched tonight at Atlanta Startup Weekend - ajaimk
http://blog.weatherby.net/2009/11/atlanta-startup-weekend-3-projects.html

======
rjurney
Social map of the #asw3 hashtag: <http://seadragon.com/view/fvf>

